
25 Ruby Gems I use in almost every SaaS project - polysaturate
https://hackernoon.com/27-gems-i-use-in-almost-every-project-832986551df8?hn=11
======
johannsg
\- Pundit for authorization (instead of cancan).

\- Shrine for handling uploads (instead of Paperclip).

Both fantastic gems — shrine in particular has a clean and modern code base;
it’s feature rich, yet flexible thanks to its plugin design.

[https://github.com/elabs/pundit](https://github.com/elabs/pundit)

[http://shrinerb.com/shrinerb.com/](http://shrinerb.com/shrinerb.com/)

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's been many years since I used RoR, suprised to see cancan en paperclip
again :p

------
allcentury
Paperclip is being deprecated so buyer beware.

